# ***OFFICIAL*** Rampage Jackson vs. Matt Hamill Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Jackson vs. Hamill vBookie!*

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

cmon Rampage! Let me see the old flame back!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Rampage dominant UD.


----------



## deansheppard (May 18, 2009)

Im going with Hammill for the upset. I like Rampage but it will be nice to see a fresh contender. I hope hammill gets it he just need to fight smart and grind it out, look for the takedown when possible and impose is will on Rampage. Hammill by UD.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hamil takes this by decision :thumbsup:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, Im going with Hamill by decision.
Jackson has said numerous times he's just doing MMA for a paycheck, and once he starts making more money on movies than fighting, he's gone! 
And against a lesser named opponent like Hamill I think his motivation will be even lower. But If Hamill decides to stand and bang Rampage will win, but he cant be that stupid.. can he?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rampage's one dimensional striking is way beyond Hamill's striking. I also do not see Hamill being able to consistently take Rampage down and hold him there. If that is the case, Rampage takes it.

Hamill's only real decent shot is to be able to control the fight but I doubt he is strong enough to control Rampage in the clinch and I think Rampage can stay on his feet here.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rampage is gonna take the center of the octagon and he's gonna stalk Hamill trying to tag/hurt him.

Meanwhile Hamill will try to keep the distance and avoid Rampage's punches.

As soon as Rampage pushes forward, Hamill will try and go for the TD. Ih he won't get the TD the first time he will stay in the clinch and go to the cage.

He will eventually get the TD and try to work some GnP on Rampage.

In fact...i almost see this fight going the same way as Rampage vs Evans...without Rampage hurting Evans.

Hamill by UD for me.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

limba said:


> Rampage is gonna take the center of the octagon and he's gonna stalk Hamill trying to tag/hurt him.
> 
> Meanwhile Hamill will try to keep the distance and avoid Rampage's punches.
> 
> ...


He doesn't have the wrestling to do it though. Hammils shots are slow and telegraphed.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

People talk too much about Rampage's comments on money etc, sometimes it's better to just look at the fights; Rampage is too much for Hamill. On the feet it's no contest, he's strong and busy in the clinch, he has great TDD and is good at stalling people on the ground.

If Jackson doesn't manage to get a stoppage, he usually wins on the scorecards. Rampage definitely bests Hamill in terms of stopping power, and his consistant aggression and ability to keep the fight where he wants it is very hard to outpoint. Griffin and Evans did it with very specific strategies, but I don't think Hamill can apply either of them effectively. He's not a kicker and he's not quick enough to do what Rashad did, he'll get outmuscled and probably outwrestled. IMO a focussed Rampage would kill Rashad anyway.

Rampage should take this by KO or UD, Jones vs Jackson will then be topic of the week.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

SM33 said:


> People talk too much about Rampage's comments on money etc, sometimes it's better to just look at the fights; Rampage is too much for Hamill. On the feet it's no contest, he's strong and busy in the clinch, he has great TDD and is good at stalling people on the ground.
> 
> If Jackson doesn't manage to get a stoppage, he usually wins on the scorecards. Rampage definitely bests Hamill in terms of stopping power, and his consistant aggression and ability to keep the fight where he wants it is very hard to outpoint. Griffin and Evans did it with very specific strategies, but I don't think Hamill can apply either of them effectively. He's not a kicker and he's not quick enough to do what Rashad did, he'll get outmuscled and probably outwrestled. IMO a focussed Rampage would kill Rashad anyway.
> 
> Rampage should take this by KO or UD, Jones vs Jackson will then be topic of the week.


This. people did the same thing with BJ against Hughes.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Why is this money issue new? He has been saying it for the past 3 years and we saw a good Rampage against Machida, the same one who said he will be a actor when the money is right.

Rampage wins via KO/TKO


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I actually sorta think Hammill is going to win. His wrestling is underrated, and he could lay and pray his way to victory.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> He doesn't have the wrestling to do it though. Hammils shots are slow and telegraphed.


But Rampage is also slow and flat footed.


----------



## peanuts40 (Mar 20, 2011)

Rampage by third round TKO.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> But Rampage is also slow and flat footed.


So slow that he repeatedly cut off Lyoto. 

Matt basically has the same skillset as Ramapage except I think he is worse at every single one of those skills. He is tough but Rampage is slimmed down and in shape right now and Matt isn't going to be able to be elusive striking or consistently get takedowns and will eventually get knocked out.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

Matt Hamill will win by decision


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 3, 2010)

Hamill.. tko


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Hamill.. tko


mad man


----------



## OasisSupersonic (May 25, 2011)

I want Hamill to win, but I just can't see past a Rampage KO. 

If it goes to the Decision, Hamill's got it, but it wont, Rampage's striking is just too good compared to Hamill's, if he can avoid any take downs or ground game of any sort and gets one big counter, Hamill is gone.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm surprised by how many people are writing Rampage off, he clearly beat Machida and now all of a sudden, he drops in stock?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> I'm surprised by how many people are writing Rampage off, he clearly beat Machida and now all of a sudden, he drops in stock?


Strange ain't it? Also strange how everyone bitches about 130, saying the main event is rubbish and a mismatch, but the posts in this thread imply the fight is quite competive and Hamill can likely win it.

I think the poll is a much better medium, no words for argument's sake, just pick a winner. This is a good event but Rampage should demolish Hamill.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rampage appears to be in shape, motivated, the In The Moment special really sold me on him, he seems like he's never got over taking Forrest lightly and he'll never do it again.

Hamill probably shoots for a single, forces Page up against the cage, keeps him there for a minute or two working with some shots to the thigh/body but Rampage breaks free catches him with an uppercut/right hook combo and follows him to the ground for the stoppage victory.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm going to make a bold claim and predict that Rampage is actually going to go for a few take downs and slams of his own this fight.

I think he's going to mix up his boxing with a few take down attempts to really throw Hamill off his game, he definitely won't be expecting Page shooting for take downs.

Ramps looks in shape and well conditioned for this fight, I think he'll take a dominant UD, rocking hamill a few times.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> I'm surprised by how many people are writing Rampage off, he clearly beat Machida and now all of a sudden, he drops in stock?


Don't worry, I can tell you why you're so suprised about that. 

The reason is that Machida clearly defeated Rampage that night under acceptable scoring criteria.. but since we do not have that in the UFC, you are suprised.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Don't worry, I can tell you why you're so suprised about that.
> 
> The reason is that Machida clearly defeated Rampage that night under acceptable scoring criteria.. but since we do not have that in the UFC, you are suprised.


Rampage came to fight under the "Ultimate Fighting Championship" banner while Machida thought it was "Ultimate Elusive Guy"


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Rampage came to fight under the "Ultimate Fighting Championship" while Machida thought it was "Ultimate Elusive Guy"


Lyoto represents the philosophy of Fighting!


Everybody who knows something about Fighting.. knows that Rampage got his ass kicked that night!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Lyoto represents the philosophy of Fighting!
> 
> 
> Everybody who knows something about Fighting.. knows that *Rampage got his ass kicked that night!*


No, he didn't Bobs. Not even close, but I know you see things from quite a unique angle.

I thought it was a close fight that might have gone either way. When it went to the judges, I was _prettysure_ Rampage was going to take win a UD having won the first two rounds, especially since he didn't take a lot of damage in the third. (which he lost)

I _think_ Jackson will win by TKO or decision. Although people like to pretend Rampage is slow, Hammil is about as slow as it gets for UFC LHW. His fight with Jardine was really hard to watch.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SJ said:


> No, he didn't Bobs. Not even close, but I know you see things from quite a unique angle.
> 
> I thought it was a close fight that might have gone either way. When it went to the judges, I was _prettysure_ Rampage was going to take win a UD having won the first two rounds, especially since he didn't take a lot of damage in the third. (which he lost)
> 
> I _think_ Jackson will win by TKO or decision. Although people like to pretend Rampage is slow, Hammil is about as slow as it gets for UFC LHW. His fight with Jardine was really hard to watch.


The reason why you think that SJ is because you are blinded by this terrible scoring system which is unacceptable for MMA.

If Rampage won a 10:9 Round in the first and second and obviously Lyoto won a 10:8. 

But no, because the scoring system is what is wrong with this fight and MMA overall.


If this fight is scored as a whole like it should be or even at least like Dream Rules. .then there is absolutely no way anybody could argue that Rampage won this fight.

Lyoto was the one who rocked him, controlled him for 5 minutes and was in a close striking battle with him in the beginning.

Not the other way around!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Rampage via stoppage or dominant UD.

Hamill is a C level fighter.



hey Bobby, 

This isn't DREAM or PRIDE. Rampage beat Machida under the judging system we currently have in place. He won the first two and lost rd 3.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I said everybody who knows anything about Fighting knows that Machida kicked Rampage's ass that night.

Didn't say anything else..


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

Not quite sure who I predict will win, however I AM predicting this will be one of the most boring main events in UFC history.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I would bet my house on Rampage getting the win here. Hamill isnt going to be able to do a thing to Page, his standup is poor, slow and predictable (Joe Rogan is correct in that it has improved, but only because it would have been impossible to get any worse). 

Hamill is a strong wrestler, but Page's TDD is often underrated and he has kept the fight standing with better wrestlers than Hamill in the past. Rashad was able to outwrestle Rampage with speed more than anything else - an advantage Hamill will not have, at least no were near the extent that Rashad did. Even if he does pull off a few successful takedowns, i cant see him keeping Rampage on the floor for too long. 

Page via KO or TKO in the 2nd or 3rd. Hamill is going to look out of his depth here.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Rampage in my opinion, is faster, is just as strong, has better stand up, has a lot more power in his hands, is harder to finish, has just as good conditioning if not better when he comes in shape, has more experience, has more explosiveness, and their wrestling is close. If Rampage comes in motivated and in shape, he shouldn't have a hard time beating Hamill.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

As a long time Page fan, I can admit to Lyoto Machida whooping his ass in that third round. But that's no indication as to how Hamill is going to do in this fight.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Man I am buzzing for tonight, got an exam coming up but screw it gonna stay up late and watch this there are some sick fights on this card!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I said everybody who knows anything about Fighting knows that Machida kicked Rampage's ass that night.
> 
> Didn't say anything else..


He didnt kick his ass as such he did more damage overall , but he did win the fight also but he didnt get the luck of the draw that time.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

oooo so Rampage will get a Title shot if he wins.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I think this will be the best Rampage the world has seen in a long time.

Rampage by KO.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Don't think he can win but rooting for Hamill.​


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I like how Hamill is faking the takedown to get Rampage to back off of him. Keeping him worried about the takedown instead of winging those huge punches.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Matt really has nothing here


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Raampage looking beter than in his previous fight - a lot faster...but not that impressive tbh.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

10-9 Hammill, although it's only a matter of time until Rampage KOs him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Rampage ending the round with a leg kick made me laugh out loud.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> 10-9 Hammill, although it's only a matter of time until Rampage KOs him.


What? He barely landed anything and was controlled.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SerJ said:


> What? He barely landed anything and was controlled.


It's MMAForum.

I have a feeling half of these guys might be actual judges with how bad they score fights.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> 10-9 Hammill, although it's only a matter of time until Rampage KOs him.


Nah. Rampage did the only damage


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Matt really has nothing here


Sadly this- this is a bad mismatch and Matt has nothing to offer in this fight. ​


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

10-9 Rampage, total score 19-19...Rampage should finish this round.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Rampage? Fighting smart and using a gameplan? What is this world coming to??


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Walker said:


> Sadly this- this is a bad mismatch and Matt has nothing to offer in this fight. ​


Yeah this is just a case of an average fighter stepping up against a former champ. I'm really surprised hes not badly unconscious, but damn hes got nothing but survival out there

And it must be heartbreaking for a fighter to be in there and realize hes just not there.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

My god this fight is painful to watch. Hammil just does not have what it takes to compete at the top level.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rampage is looking real good, but Hammill really hasn't stepped up to this.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

29-28 Rampage in a very BAD main event.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

man hamill had no businessmen being in there with rampage in the first place.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

This should have been a free card.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

30-27 Rampage


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

IS this fight SERIOUSLY that boring? Holy hell. This crowd is beyond obnoxious.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

There was only one fighter inside the ring, he kept backing away the whole fight unless he was going in for a takedown. Rampage fought a smart fight.

Was hoping Hamil came out to fight.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rampage's condition is laughable and it's sad to see a fighter that doesn't care that much will get the next title shot. Rampage should have destroyed Hamill but maybe he'll put the ice cream down and actually train hard for the fight with JJ.​


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

malice said:


> Not quite sure who I predict will win, however I AM predicting this will be one of the most boring main events in UFC history.


well i think my prediction lived up to it's name...


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont get all the Rampage love on here, he looked bad in this fight just like all of his fights lately. He's still one-dimensional and has no cardio, he would get his ass ******* handed to him if he fought Bones. Hammill is a gatekeeper and Bones showed how a truly good fighter is supposed to look against him.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Walker said:


> Rampage's condition is laughable and it's sad to see a fighter that doesn't care that much will get the next title shot. Rampage should have destroyed Hamill but maybe he'll put the ice cream down and actually train hard for the fight with JJ.​


Just cause there isn't a finish doesn't mean a guy isn't in condition... Hammil just moved away the whole time, it's hard to finish a guy fighting like that.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Not a very good fight. Good to see hamill learn his place in the division though.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Matt's ribs must be completely jacked those knees and body punches were brutal. Rampage stole his soul he wasn't even trying to fight with a couple minutes left just run out the clock. I can't wait for people to keep disrespecting Rampage's wrestling.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Walker said:


> Rampage's condition is laughable and it's sad to see a fighter that doesn't care that much will get the next title shot. Rampage should have destroyed Hamill but maybe he'll put the ice cream down and actually train hard for the fight with JJ.​


With the clear difference in levels Rampage should have had a clear first round KO. But Jackson isn't a fighter anymore, hes not Rampage either.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Not as boring as the crowd made it seem. Rampage was going for that finish. Hamill has a chin!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This fight was like "nah".

Good win for Rampage but he doesn't deserve a title shot after this performance.

Everytime i watch him fight, the first thing that comes to my mind is the fact that Rampage really hasn't evolved as a MMA fighter.

MMA is evolving at hyper speed, Rampage isn't.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Hamill telegraphed his TD's and Rampage wasn't tee'in off incase he left himself open for the TD, typical Striker vs. Wrestler mentality in the cage.

Decent card tonight, Rampage will probably still get the title shot.

I think if Rampage went into the cage against Rashad in that shape and without the ring rust he would win.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm a bit disappointed with Rampage. Hamill has no business being in the same octagon with him and should have been finished inside of 2 rds.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Page did have a fractured hand and was going for the finish.. Nothing to blame him for.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm by no means a Rampage fan, however I dont see how people can hate on him. Hamill did NOTHING the whole fight, he attempted a couple takedowns and basically backed up quite often preventing Rampage from finishing him.

If Rampage wasnt lying about his hand being fractured, then I give him even more credit because he was landing plenty of punches on Hamill, and kept throwing.

His takedown defense looked improved, and his striking was more accurate than his previous couple fights. 

I dont think he can beat Jon Jones, and I still think Rashad Evans would outpoint him in another fight, but there cant be any reason to hate Rampage tonight, he did what he could to try to finish Hamill. It takes two to tango, and Hamill was an unwilling dance partner all night long, and its HIS fault, not Rampages for a poor fight overall. 

I still would rather see Rashad fighting Jones for the title, as I dont think Rampage can defend Jones takedowns for as long, and I see the standup being a bit more balanced because of Jon Jones reach... but Rampage always has a "punchers chance."


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Whats with all the Rampage hate? do any of you know how hard it is to finish a wrestler who keeps backing away? you can't just simply forget about the takedowns. 

This fight kind of reminded me of Anderson/Maia or Leites. Both wanted the takedown but had zero interest in engaging in striking whats so ever.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't understand some peoples thinking. Just cause a guy is a much better fighter doesn't automatically mean a finish.. it depends on how the fight is fought etc. Page landed many a clean shot and buckled Hamill once or twice with body shots but due to how defensive Hamill was the finish wasn't very likely. 

Should we say Nate Quarry had a rubbish performance against Starnes? Even though he was TRYING to finish the fight but Starnes ran away? No its just how the fight played out.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

My god haters keep hating, and Rampage is getting hated on more than Hamill. Rampage was the only exciting part of that fight and it takes two to fight, Hamill was moving away the whole fight, what did you guys expect? He's only been finished once ever. You people disgust me.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> Just cause there isn't a finish doesn't mean a guy isn't in condition... Hammil just moved away the whole time, it's hard to finish a guy fighting like that.


I understand that but Rampage slowed down against a guy that had absolutely nothing to offer a threat. It wasn't like Jackson was grinding to defend the TDs and still slowed down. Rampage will get clowned by JJ if he comes into that fight in the same shape.​


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Walker said:


> I understand that but Rampage slowed down against a guy that had absolutely nothing to offer a threat. It wasn't like Jackson was grinding to defend the TDs and still slowed down. Rampage will get clowned by JJ if he comes into that fight in the same shape.​


Jon Jones was breathing just as hard as Rampage before he finished Shogun and he basically had a field day in terms of striking. Amazing how fast people forget whats going on in MMA and just look at one fight at a time.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Walker said:


> Rampage will get clowned by JJ if he comes into that fight in the same shape.​



Everybody would get clowned by JJ. _Maybe, maybe_ not Machida but that's a huge maybe.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

osmium said:


> Matt's ribs must be completely jacked those knees and body punches were brutal. Rampage stole his soul he wasn't even trying to fight with a couple minutes left just run out the clock. I can't wait for people to keep disrespecting Rampage's wrestling.


I came here as soon as the match ended and thought I had entered some alternate universe. Rampage stuffed every TD, constantly peppered hamill with blows and chased him during the whole fight.
When hamill wasnt fleeing he was dropping to the ground lookin for a TD. Rampage was putting everything behind his punches lookin for the finish, is it really his fault matt has a solid chin? If the fight sucked thats on hamill, rampage did his part. I dont get the booing or the negative criticism here


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

At least Rampage proved all those silly Hamill predictions were nothing but nonsense.

All the talk of "heart" and superior wrestling were proven as false.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I thought it was a fine showing..

Everyone is expecting wayy too much. Rampage openly didn't want to be in the main event, haha. I thought he fought well and made Hammil look bad tonight. He punished the body pretty heavily, and hurt Hammil several times with punches.. This was the best Matt Hammil that there ever was, and he was completely neutralised.

Not a performance I want to see a title shot come from, but the performace itself and Jackson's effort are nothing to get all negative about, ya jerks.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

I love it when people say 

"Rampage is one dimensional"

"Rampage hasn't evolved"

Rampage just beat Lyoto Machida, six months ago Machida was the top dog in MMA, unbeatable most would say. 

Why the hell does Rampage need to change his game when he regularly beats guys like the aforementioned? 

If it isn't broken don't fix it. He won a boring fight against a boring wrestler, I would much rather see it this way than have one dimensional wrestler fall asleep on a guy for 15 minutes.

You could almost consider takedown defense as a dimension, especially against a wrestler of Matt's caliber. When Rampage starts losing regularly then there would be some basis for prompting an evolution, but to me, calling for it now seems ludicrous.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> Jon Jones was breathing just as hard as Rampage before he finished Shogun and he basically had a field day in terms of striking. Amazing how fast people forget whats going on in MMA and just look at one fight at a time.


 
Really? You compare a guy fighting and dominating a title holder in his first title fight to Rampage fighting Matt Hammill as a good comparison? This made me laugh.​


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Haters will keep hating and root for his downfall. Even if you didn't think Rampage beat Machida, he at least made it real, real close which is pretty damn good compared to a lot of fighters wouldn't you say? He made Hamill look like complete crap. Rashad beat him but he looked like awful as well winning by wall and stall.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Walker said:


> Really? You compare a guy fighting and dominating a title holder in his first title fight to Rampage fighting Matt Hammill as a good comparison? This made me laugh.​


How is that so laughable? I actually think Rampage expended more energy chasing and stopping Hamil's TDs then what Jones did dominating Shogun. Shogun basically was a standing target for Jones the whole fight, and he was taken down with relative ease, Jones controlled him fairly easily there too. 

I am not taking anything away from Jones, as I am a big fan of his, even when people are turning on him because of his personality.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

lol, now that its over hammill never should have been in the same cage with rampage eh?. lol at bad tdd, lol at hammill grinding out the win. i knew as i watched it unfold that people would immediately start to discredit hammil as gatekeeper and saying page should have got the finish.
im almost disappointed that i was spot on with the reactions.

good win for page, lame fight from hammill, similar to dos santos/nelson imo. only with more stuffed tds


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

You know something, I watched UFC 92 today before this [email protected] and all I can say it the quality (with the exception of Jones) been dished out in this division has dropped so much over the last couple of years that its clearly time for a clean sweep of this division, I have been saying this division has been on the decline for ages and this pathetic disply of No.1 contender ship joke main event sealed it for me, this division is at its lowest point I can ever recall.

Am sorry but the LHW division at Strikeforce puts this to shame.

If Ramp...hum Quinton faces Jones like that then there is a career ending beating coming his way, not that I can see that fight happening now anyway if for no other reason I would not blame Quinton for taking a close look at Jones fight then himself and think twice about getting the fcuk out of there and making films instead, because if he gets in the cage Jones its not going to be pretty.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> because if he gets in the cage Jones its not going to be pretty.


Same can be said for anyone really. Rashad looked like absolute crap his last 2 fights, wall and stalling, and then almost getting his head punched off the few moments it was on the ground.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> You know something, I watched UFC 92 today before this [email protected] and all I can say it the quality (with the exception of Jones) been dished out in this division has dropped so much over the last couple of years that its clearly time for a clean sweep of this division, I have been saying this division has been on the decline for ages and this pathetic disply of No.1 contender ship joke main event sealed it for me, this division is at its lowest point I can ever recall.
> 
> Am sorry but the LHW division at Strikeforce puts this to shame.
> 
> If Ramp...hum Quinton faces Jones like that then there is a career ending beating coming his way, not that I can see that fight happening now anyway if for no other reason I would not blame Quinton for taking a close look at Jones fight then himself and think twice about getting the fcuk out of there and making films instead, because if he gets in the cage Jones its not going to be pretty.


Page beat Hendo and would do it again along with everyone else in Strikeforces LHW division and so would Shogun, Lyoto, and Bones. Gegard and King Mo were gassed as badly as Nelson was in the third tonight halfway through the second round of their fight that shit is a disgrace. Hamill wasn't getting a title shot if he won and it isn't like Page has a bad record he is 7-2 in the ufc 4 adn 1 in his last 5 after tonight.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

osmium said:


> Page beat Hendo and would do it again along with everyone else in Strikeforces LHW division and so would Shogun, Lyoto, and Bones. Gegard and King Mo were gassed as badly as Nelson was in the third tonight halfway through the second round of their fight that shit is a disgrace. Hamill wasn't getting a title shot if he won and it isn't like Page has a bad record he is 7-2 in the ufc 4 adn 1 in his last 5 after tonight.


Rampage is gone mate, Quinton Jackson is not even in the same ball park, Rampage beat Dan not Quinton, as for as they stand today, Quinton will touch you up, Dan will Knock up the Fcuk Out, and thats all there is to it.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

i think the problem is all these lame rampage nuthuggers who think the man is a KO Machine. If you've been paying attention to his fights, you wouldn't expect a KO every time the damn guy steps in the cage. He sort of sets himself up for the scrutiny though by acting like he is a KO monster.

I personally thought he shut down Matt Hamill and "went for it" a lot more than we've seen him go for it in his past couple of performances. He was trying to get the finish, even after being up 2 rounds, it just didn't happen.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

So was this fight good or bad? I didn't watch the PPV.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

It wasn't a fight. Rampage shrugged off Hamill's takedowns like he was a fly on his shoulder and completely dominated him on the feet. He was just outclassed.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess Matt Hamill isn't a main event fighter. He's a good fighter, but he'll probably never be a threat or contender to the light heavyweight championship.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Rampage is gone mate, Quinton Jackson is not even in the same ball park, Rampage beat Dan not Quinton, as for as they stand today, Quinton will touch you up, Dan will Knock up the Fcuk Out, and thats all there is to it.


Dan will get dominated by a WW who doesn't even belong in the top 5 of that division.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> So was this fight good or bad? I didn't watch the PPV.


It was sh1t, I have had more entertaining fights with my sister and they quality was not there from ether fighter.

I can't wait to see what Dana has to say about giving Quinton a title shot after this performance, god knows he doe snot deserve it and will only get killed if they stick him in the cage with Jones.

In fact if Quinton is a smart guy he will pull out of the game now before he ever has to face Jones and go concentrate on acting or something, because if he gets in that cage he is a dead man, so I would not be surprised to see Quinton announce his retirement very soon.

As for Hamil well I have seen slugs race faster than moved round the octagon, talk about gassed out, I thought he was going to pass out with exhaustion in the 3rd it was an embarrassment, his striking was like something out of a gay bar, I have blown farts that where more powerful than his shots at take downs, after watching that I am almost certain Rameau Sokoudjou would have beaten him, probably via Knock Out.




METALLICA_RULES said:


> I guess Matt Hamill isn't a main event fighter. He's a good fighter, but he'll probably never be a threat or contender to the light heavyweight championship.


Yea no sh1t, I will be going from Brittany Palmer's a$$ to Arianny's Mouth before Jones ever lets that mug take the gold from him, you only need to watch there fight to figure that one out.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

personally, i want machida vs rampage II.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

What's your beef, anyone you stick in their will get their ass whooped by Jones. Rashad didn't look impressive in his last 2 wins. First he gassed in the 3rd round of that Thiago Silva fight in which he hardly threw any punches and almost got his head knocked off the few moments it was standing, and this was a Thiago Silva with an injured back who got paid not to pull out a week before because of the rest of the card was crap. He beats Rampage by wall and stalling him, getting 1 1/2 takedowns, then almost getting his head knocked off the few moments it was on the feet, fighting not to strike. and as for Machida..he either barely lose or barely won against Rampage, not that impressive. and his KO was Couture was awesome yes but this was an absolute mismatch, just like this Hammel fight, maybe moreso because the guy is almost 50 and he wanted a cash grab, not that I blame him. My suggestion would be give Rampage the winner of Shogun/Forrest, and pit Rashad against Phil Davis. Whoever has the more impressive performance gets the title shot. Machida is in the loop but I have no idea how to fit him in.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Rampage has the best takedown defense at 205 if Bones can ragdoll him then no one is beating him outside of some Serra/GSP type deal going down.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SlowGraffiti said:


> *What's your beef, anyone you stick in their will get their ass whooped by Jones*. Rashad didn't look impressive in his last 2 wins. First he gassed in the 3rd round of that Thiago Silva fight in which he hardly threw any punches and almost got his head knocked off the few moments it was standing, and this was a Thiago Silva with an injured back who got paid not to pull out a week before because of the rest of the card was crap. He beats Rampage by wall and stalling him, getting 1 1/2 takedowns, then almost getting his head knocked off the few moments it was on the feet, fighting not to strike. and as for Machida..he either barely lose or barely won against Rampage, not that impressive. and his KO was Couture was awesome yes but this was an absolute mismatch, just like this Hammel fight, maybe moreso because the guy is almost 50 and he wanted a cash grab, not that I blame him. My suggestion would be give Rampage the winner of Shogun/Forrest, and pit Rashad against Phil Davis. Whoever has the more impressive performance gets the title shot. Machida is in the loop but I have no idea how to fit him in.


This is sadly true, I don't like Rashards chances at all, even if Rash comes in back on top form like when he raised up to become champ, I think time will show Jones has raised the bar higher than ever in the LHW division and there is no one I would make a favorite to beat him.

But as far as good challenges go for him the rest of the division has fallen so hard around him that that I don't think its even going to be a challenge for him in the UFC to keep hold of that belt for a long time.

The UFC needs to sweep that division, Fighters like Rash obviously deserve there shot even if the likes of Rash, Machida, T'Silva, Bader, Davis cant take down the champ, they should set the new bar for level of fighter that belong competing in that division, fighters like Quinton and Hamil just don't cut that bar.

I have been saying this for a long time, Strikeforce has some great LHW's, Gracie for one is just so dam skillful that he might just stand a chance, it has to be worth seeing that fight imo.

But the real sleeping giant over there is King Mo, the guy is a power house, arguably the best wrestler in MMA, since losing his title he has been training over at the Golden Glory Gym in the Netherlands to improve his striking, he was not that bad a boxer in the first place, and after a year over at Golden Glory god only knows what he is going to be like on his return.

I can't wait to see the return of King Mo, the potential here is off the charts, with that guys power and pure quality wrestling pedigree, with that time out spend improving his already not bad striking skill at Golden Glory, where its also important to realize they have some of the very best strength and conditioning programs in the world, just look Reem, Melvin Manhoef, these guys are pure power, they have Cardio and don't carry an inch of fat.

King Mo was a dam good fighter with a couple of flaws that stood in the way of him been a great fighter, Cardio and conditioning, only average striking/boxing skill set at best, he sure as hell was never going to stand with any of the best strikers in the sport a year ago, Those floors are Golden Glory's specialties, after working with him for a year who knows what is about to return to the game, I predict a beast.

Ok the jury is obviously still out on this one like the Reem needed to, King Mo needs to come back and prove himself and show the world the progress he has made, Jones is strong, so is King Mo, I predict a year from now this will be the fight of the century. King Mo vs Jon Jones for the UFC LHW title fcuk yea bring it on, 

Strikeforce need to set King Mo back up ASAP, he has been out and had long enough now to improve himself and work on his game, if SF can't set him up because they are to busy working with the HW GP then this is the perfect time for the UFC to move in on him and this is exactly what they need to inject life back into the LHW division.

I know he is coming off a loss but fcuk that it just don't matter, I don't care who is next opponent is, if it be SF or UFC, I feel sorry for them because I think we are going to see the return of a beast capable of beating anyone.



osmium said:


> Rampage has the best takedown defense at 205 if Bones can ragdoll him then no one is beating him outside of some Serra/GSP type deal going down.


I find the fact that you think Quinton has the best TD defense at 205 and has a chance of stuffing Jones laughable, Quinton does not deserve a title shot, to pass the time I think the UFC will give it to Machida, if you want to see just how bad Ramp... Quinton is these days give him Ryan Bader so he can have a sample of what an elite LHW with good wrestling from the new school is like these days.

And besides even if by some miracle Quinton was able to stuff the TD's of Jones, which the though of is still kind of making be laugh, Jones would school him standing anyway, I know all the hype is on his Ground Game and viscous GnP, but Jones has the best stand up as well in the division, only reason he is not finishing people on the feet is because he has had such great success with his TD's and resulting GnP that nobody has been able to stand with him long enough for him to knock them out standing. The guy is a beast and is going to take some serious stopping, Quinton would not be able to stand with him for 5 mins never mind 5 rounds.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> This is sadly true, I don't like Rashards chances at all, even if Rash comes in back on top form like when he raised up to become champ, I think time will show Jones has raised the bar higher than ever in the LHW division and there is no one I would make a favorite to beat him.
> 
> But as far as good challenges go for him the rest of the division has fallen so hard around him that that I don't think its even going to be a challenge for him in the UFC to keep hold of that belt for a long time.
> 
> ...


The fact you think Bader is elite at anything is more of a joke than anything the other guy said.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

anderton46 said:


> The fact you think Bader is elite at anything is more of a joke than anything the other guy said.


He ant no Jones, but he ant no mug like Hamill ether, I dont think there is any way that Quinton could handle him, he is imo part of the elite group making the real contender ranks below the exception of the division that is Jon Jones.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Rampage doesn't care about anything except his paycheck at this point.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

I personally wouldn't even put Phil Davis on that list because I thought he looked like crap against Lil Nog. He gassed bad in the 2nd round and has showed no fluidity in his strikes in any of his fights. But he's young, athletic, and undefeated so I can see he's viewed so highly at the moment and I don't blame you.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Rampage doesn't care about anything except his paycheck at this point.


Well, that's all I care about.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SlowGraffiti said:


> I personally wouldn't even put Phil Davis on that list because I thought he looked like crap against Lil Nog. He gassed bad in the 2nd round and has showed no fluidity in his strikes in any of his fights. But he's young, athletic, and undefeated so I can see he's viewed so highly at the moment and I don't blame you.


he at least has earned his chance to fight Rashard and he has shown some good skills, there are some good fights to be had still amongst those elite few, I just dont see any of them progressing to be able to handle Jones, simply because the almost natural size and power advantage Jones has over them all combined with his world class skill set just seems like its going to be to hot for any of the current contenders to handle, thats where people like Muhammed Lawal come in because he shares that edge on power and could maybe test Jones on his technique, with Roger Gracie just maybe his skill level is so high that he could find a submission, could also just get smashed up standing in a test of imposing will, but outside of those 2 fighters right now I really don't see where any chance resides.

That division is salvageable, we have the Jones vs Rash and Jones vs Machida fights that can keep the title hut active, then if the UFC while those fights are taking place bring in the likes of Gracie and King Mo, who are not getting the action they deserve in SF at present due to the GP, the UFC can have then claim the ranks through the rest of the division in the hope maybe one of then can progress to a title shot, obviously no certs they get there but if King Mo especially rises up to the potential of his hard work outside of competing, and smashes his way through the UFC ranks with opponents like T'Silva, Vera maybe for a good starter, Bader etc. then we could be looking at a potential super fight with King Mo vs Jones, sure it may not work out that way but setting these fights up to give this a chance is both a lot more entertaining and promising than just watching Dana sit around with his dick in his hand watching the division fall apart while feeding us shit like what we was fed tonight.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I've always though Hammil is massivley overrated, and now i guess he'll go back down to fighting dudes nearer his level, like Matyuchenko, Cane, Soszynski etc.

I though Rampage looked good, had excellent TDD, threw some good knees which i havnt really seen before, and dominated the stand up. I was a bit dissappointed he didnt get the knockout and thought he could have been a bit more aggressive at times, but his performance was good.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> he at least has earned his chance to fight Rashard and he has shown some good skills, there are some good fights to be had still amongst those elite few, I just dont see any of them progressing to be able to handle Jones, simply because the almost natural size and power advantage Jones has over them all combined with his world class skill set just seems like its going to be to hot for any of the current contenders to handle, thats where people like Muhammed Lawal come in because he shares that edge on power and could maybe test Jones on his technique, with Roger Gracie just maybe his skill level is so high that he could find a submission, could also just get smashed up standing in a test of imposing will, but outside of those 2 fighters right now I really don't see where any chance resides.
> 
> That division is salvageable, we have the Jones vs Rash and Jones vs Machida fights that can keep the title hut active, then if the UFC while those fights are taking place bring in the likes of Gracie and King Mo, who are not getting the action they deserve in SF at present due to the GP, the UFC can have then claim the ranks through the rest of the division in the hope maybe one of then can progress to a title shot, obviously no certs they get there but if King Mo especially rises up to the potential of his hard work outside of competing, and smashes his way through the UFC ranks with opponents like T'Silva, Vera maybe for a good starter, Bader etc. then we could be looking at a potential super fight with King Mo vs Jones, sure it may not work out that way but setting these fights up to give this a chance is both a lot more entertaining and promising than just watching Dana sit around with his dick in his hand watching the division fall apart while feeding us shit like what we was fed tonight.


Mo and Roger would get destroyed by Jones and lol at saying the Strikeforce LHW div. puts the UFCs to shame, you talk some serious shit.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This forum can be so negative and ignorant, sometimes just full of shit. Hamill has a HARD head he took full steam Rampage combinations all night. Rampage used destroying body shots, very well placed knees and shrugged off Matt's takedown attempts with ease. Hamill didn't got to sleep against Jones when he had a dislocated shoulder and was getting mashed with [illegal]elbows, he is TOUGH.

I think some of you should listen to Quinton more when he talks about fighting than when he talks(jokes) about money. He fought very smart and let his skills take over, controlled aggression. If he can control Jones, dictate the first round and land shots like he did with Hamill, don't be surprised if Jones wilts and Rampage beasts him too.

One of the best LHW's in the world and all some people want to do is bitch about his interviews where 90% of the time he's not being serious, then complain if he doesn't get a KO. Get real he completely tooled his opponent last night, with a fractured hand the whole time.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> This is sadly true, I don't like Rashards chances at all, even if Rash comes in back on top form like when he raised up to become champ, I think time will show Jones has raised the bar higher than ever in the LHW division and there is no one I would make a favorite to beat him.
> 
> But as far as good challenges go for him the rest of the division has fallen so hard around him that that I don't think its even going to be a challenge for him in the UFC to keep hold of that belt for a long time.
> 
> ...


You need to lay off the Page hate man. The fact of the matter is, Rampage has got some of the best take down defense in the LHW division, on par with Lyoto Machida's TDD.

Ryan Bader has always been over hyped. He's almost a matt hamill prototype. Slow, predictable stand up and over rated MMA wrestling. He's a little better than Hamill, but Rampage would comfortably beat Bader. Bader would not be able to take him down and would get beaten up on the feet, just like Hamill.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

SM33 said:


> ..... Hamill has a HARD head he took full steam Rampage combinations all night. Rampage used destroying body shots, very well placed knees and shrugged off Matt's takedown attempts with ease. Hamill didn't got to sleep against Jones when he had a dislocated shoulder and was getting mashed with [illegal]elbows, he is TOUGH.
> 
> I think some of you should listen to Quinton more when he talks about fighting than when he talks(jokes) about money. He fought very smart and let his skills take over, controlled aggression.....
> 
> ....One of the best LHW's in the world and all some people want to do is bitch about his interviews where 90% of the time he's not being serious, then complain if he doesn't get a KO. Get real he completely tooled his opponent last night, with a fractured hand the whole time.


I agree with you on these points. It's upsetting to see the negativity towards Rampage spread like it has on here. To those complaining about the card.. I swear, sometimes I think people forget what the cards were like pre UFC 100.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> You need to lay off the Page hate man. The fact of the matter is, Rampage has got some of the best take down defense in the LHW division, on par with Lyoto Machida's TDD.
> 
> Ryan Bader has always been over hyped. He's almost a matt hamill prototype. Slow, predictable stand up and over rated MMA wrestling. He's a little better than Hamill, *but Rampage would comfortably beat Bader*. Bader would not be able to take him down and would get beaten up on the feet, just like Hamill.


I will believe that when I see it.

The fact is, its not so much against Rampage, its the state that the UFC has let there LHW division drop to, Rampage is half the fighter he was and the fact that he can be half the fighter he was and still be No.1 contender and considered by many amongst the divisions elite is not a complement to the skills of Rampage, well maybe just a little, but its more a disgrace to the state of the LHW division where a fighter so far off his prime can rank so high.

You probably know that I have been saying for a long time that the quality of that division has been on the decline, if you don't believe me go rewatch UFC 92, and look at how explosive the fighters where back then and look at it now, the UFC has sacrificed development in that division the fighters competing in there have just not been getting the action at the expense of a select few like Jones and heavy action in other divisions plus the incorporation of 2 new divisions without extra shows to support.

The LHW division especially has took a massive hit, like the HW division, and right now it is at an all time low, and seriously without the merge of the SF LHW division into the UFC there is no comeback, and you know what they may as well do it because SF have some great LHW's and they are not getting the card space on the SF events at the expense of the stacked HW division. Fighters like King Mo and Gracie are super talents just wasting away not getting any fights.




SJ said:


> I agree with you on these points. It's upsetting to see the negativity towards Rampage spread like it has on here. To those complaining about the card.. I swear, sometimes I think people forget what the cards were like pre UFC 100.



I remember the cards Pre-100 all right, You are talking about the Glory days of the the UFC, UFC 92, UFC 79, the UFC has let the standards drop since then, because UFC Pre-100 was fcuking awesome stacked cards from start to finish, guess now when you point it out the Crowing of a PPV sales HW Champion marked the end of pure quality and the beginning of pure hype, great point will now give you some +rep for pointing that out.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rampage has bigger plans now.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Rampage has bigger plans now.


He actually does, Dana and Lance both want him to fight again ASAP, and Rampage strongly wants to avenge Rua, Griffin and Evans, even though he'll probably get a title fight soon.

That's a big to-do list for someone who is apparently over the hill and purely in it for money :confused02: Rampage is still a big concern.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

So did i miss when the LHW division turned into utter crap? it seems like everytime pre-shogun v jones it was still the best division out there, with loads of people who could compete for the title, young up and comers, and a good champion. Did shogun not showing up change everything that much?


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Your right, LHW aint a bad division its just got someone who seems pretty unstoppable at the top right now, quite similar to MW actually.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> You need to lay off the Page hate man. The fact of the matter is, Rampage has got some of the best take down defense in the LHW division, on par with Lyoto Machida's TDD.


It's not on par with Lyoto's Mc. Not even close!

Rashad took him down at will and Lyoto did too when he actually went for one in the fight. 

Lyoto's TDD is unquestionable the best in the Sport today!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

SM33 said:


> He actually does, Dana and Lance both want him to fight again ASAP, and Rampage strongly wants to avenge Rua, Griffin and Evans, even though he'll probably get a title fight soon.
> 
> That's a big to-do list for someone who is apparently over the hill and purely in it for money :confused02: Rampage is still a big concern.


Rampage will never get the Rua loss back. He should do whatever it takes to stay away from Shogun. Rampage does stand a good chance at Evans and Griffin though. But I still question his desire to fight. Not his desire to get a paycheck though


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> It's not on par with Lyoto's Mc. Not even close!
> 
> *Rashad took him down at will* and Lyoto did too when he actually went for one in the fight.
> 
> Lyoto's TDD is unquestionable the best in the Sport today!


I have no idea what fight you watched.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> I have no idea what fight you watched.


Rashad vs. Rampage! 

You can watch it online


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Doesn't look like it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Doesn't look like it.


try again, was probably just a connection problem.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Rampage stopped 95% of Rashad's takedown attempts you really need to stop living in a fantasy world where reality is warped to whatever benefits making Machida look good.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

osmium said:


> Rampage stopped 95% of Rashad's takedown attempts you really need to stop living in a fantasy world where reality is warped to whatever benefits making Machida look good.


Yea from what I recall of that fight that sounds about right, if my memory serves me correct, most of that fight was spend with rash pressing Rampage up against the cage Couture style, Rash did not get it to the ground much at all.

Still don't think he could he could stuff Jones take downs tho, and even if he could it would not matter, Jones is going to destroy him if it be on the feet or the ground, I think Rampage will find a way out of even having to face him and to be fair if he does I don't blame him. I can see it been Machida who will be next in line for Jones.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Still don't think he could he could stuff Jones take downs tho, and even if he could it would not matter


Well Rashad would be fighting for a decision win and in that case from his perspective it would matter greatly. I assume Jones will out-strike Rashad also, just saying.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> You know something, I watched UFC 92 today before this [email protected] and all I can say it the quality (with the exception of Jones) been dished out in this division has dropped so much over the last couple of years that its clearly time for a clean sweep of this division, I have been saying this division has been on the decline for ages and *this pathetic disply of No.1 contender ship joke main event sealed it for me, this division is at its lowest point I can ever recall.*
> 
> Am sorry but the LHW division at Strikeforce puts this to shame.
> 
> If Ramp...hum Quinton faces Jones like that then there is a career ending beating coming his way, not that I can see that fight happening now anyway if for no other reason I would not blame Quinton for taking a close look at Jones fight then himself and think twice about getting the fcuk out of there and making films instead, because if he gets in the cage Jones its not going to be pretty.


troll much?

replacement main event and a replacement in hammil and no it was not a number one contender match, you think if hammil won he would have got a title shot? your almost as delusional in your ufc hate as copper is with his lyoto love (not saying love for machida is a bad thing bobby...just saying,lol)


----------

